# Bathing?



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there a way to teach your cockatiel to take a bath on its own? My tiels are terrified of baths! I usually spray them with water for a shower and they love it, but when I set up a dish with some water in it (very shallow) and try to put them in it, they become terrified and run away. I'm guessing they never took a bath on their own in their lives! I really want them to learn because I think they'll have SO much fun. Is there a way to teach them?


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

You can try putting a shallow dish out by a play area. 

What I've seen work more often is leaf lettuce dowsed with water then set out. 
I've seen Parakeets dance all over that getting wet.

As for me the easiest thing by far seems to be to bring my bird into the shower with me.
Cara seems to like the warmer water, and will run up and down my arm to get just the amount of spray it wants. Once its found the "sweet spot" he will close his eyes, get this dreamy look on his face, and sit there for 30 seconds or more. I then put him up on a perch I installed to preen while I finish my shower.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ohh I didn't know about the lettuce thing! Will certainly try it. I've tried bringing Cookie into the shower with me, but she freaks out!! if they end up eating the lettuce, is that bad for them?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lettuce is fine for them to eat. 

Some tiels don't like dish baths and won't except them. It's up to the preference of the tiel. 

Like Grey refuses mist baths, and dish baths so we have to take actual showers with him. 

and the rest like mist baths and don't like dish baths and they will all bathe in the shower.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Could do same thing with Kale or most any leafy green vegi that is good for tiels.

I've even seen parsley done this way.

I suspect a lot of tiels have anxiety's about slipping in a curved or rounded dish. So if you persist in bathing you might want to experiment with different kinds of dish.


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

As a newish tiel owner; I never would of considered showering with my tiel until I read this post. I had tried giving him water to bath in, spraying him with a mist spray bottle.. Neither of which he was interested in. As for showering.. I have never seen him soo happy. He lifted his wings up, stretched forward into the water and looked like he was in heaven lol. I will def be giving him a shower from now on and investing in a shower perch. After I've given him a shower he likes to sit by the heater and dry off whilst grooming himself


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry the point of that last post was to say thank you  thank you for helping me find a way to bath my tiel  Also how often would you shower your tiel?? Daily? Weekly?


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

With Cara I try to get him into the shower at least twice a week, sometimes 3. 

Glad to hear that the showering worked for you. I really feel it can improve the bond help with trust, etc.


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

Couldn't help but share this photo... finally got Opie a shower perch. This is his first time on it and he was a bit unsure about it.. Hope you are going well at convincing your bird to have a bath. Keep persisting with whichever method u are trying as they eventually come around.. and one day they will just suprise you and want to do it


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

alli said:


> Sorry the point of that last post was to say thank you  thank you for helping me find a way to bath my tiel  Also how often would you shower your tiel?? Daily? Weekly?


I'd like to get in twice a week but I am usually only able to do once a week for everybody.


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks  Thats what i aim for twice a week. He always gets one on the weekend but during the week it can be a bit hard sometimes.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm really glad showering worked for you! I think it's an awesome experience for you and the bird!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

And who can resist the look of a wet bird? They're just so gosh darn CUTE!


----------



## DannyA (Aug 11, 2012)

What if when you got in the shower every morning you took your bird a shower too? Is it bad for them to shower everyday?


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know that it would be bad for them. I think it certainly would help keep the dust/dander down.

Cara seems to about once a week really get into the shower and do the "bath dance". 
Head down, wings spread, feathers fluffed to get the mist all over him and into the skin.

The rest of the time he just kind of leans back closes his eyes and gets a dreamy look on his face.


----------



## DannyA (Aug 11, 2012)

How cute^^^ i cant wait for my baby


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i usually mist my guy. and he loves it, but showering with your bird!!! hmmmm i think i'll give this a try but should keep mum about it when my family is around. they already think that i'm cockatiel obsessed but if they find out i take showers with them, i'll probably be the laughing stock for generations to come


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

haha sarah i totally hear you. You should of seen the reactions i've got from various people when ive told them i shower my tiel opie :blush:


----------

